# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Opinione datev koinos

## Aleando

Salve, so che è  un argomento trito e ritrito,  ma pochi parlano di questo software gestionale. Chi lo usa potrebbe postare le sue impressioni?  Dai demo nn sempre male,  ed il prezzo è veramente ottimo

----------


## FRAIOLI56

Io utilizzo questo software da quattro anni per quanto riguarda la parte fiscale (dichiarazione) e bilancio CEE. Da due anni ho iniziato ad utilizzare anche la contabilità. Provengo dalla procedura Magix. Il rapporto qualità/prezzo è ottimo, l'assistenza è puntuale ed immediata nelle risposte e soluzioni, oltretutto ha tutta una serie di faq risolvono le varie problematiche. Il programma è un integrato abbastanza evoluto per cui l'impatto iniziale può creare qualche problema, superata questa fase è tutto molto semplice. Venendo da un'altra procedura trovo in questa delle mancanze, la precedente aveva un controllo dei dichiarativi più performante, veniva riprodotto il modello ministeriale nell'inserimento dei dati, cosa che non fa Datev; la gestione dei cespiti non è il massimo.
Nel suo complesso devo esprime un giudizio senz'altro positivo.

----------


## Andrea Cataldi

> Io utilizzo questo software da quattro anni per quanto riguarda la parte fiscale (dichiarazione) e bilancio CEE. Da due anni ho iniziato ad utilizzare anche la contabilità. Provengo dalla procedura Magix. Il rapporto qualità/prezzo è ottimo, l'assistenza è puntuale ed immediata nelle risposte e soluzioni, oltretutto ha tutta una serie di faq risolvono le varie problematiche. Il programma è un integrato abbastanza evoluto per cui l'impatto iniziale può creare qualche problema, superata questa fase è tutto molto semplice. Venendo da un'altra procedura trovo in questa delle mancanze, la precedente aveva un controllo dei dichiarativi più performante, veniva riprodotto il modello ministeriale nell'inserimento dei dati, cosa che non fa Datev; la gestione dei cespiti non è il massimo.
> Nel suo complesso devo esprime un giudizio senz'altro positivo.

  Concordo in pieno per il giudizio complessivo, per l'assistenza e per la gestione cespiti.
Si deve fare attenzione doppia al primo anno di adempimenti fiscali su datev perché utilizza tantissimi automatismi, davvero comodi ma altrettanto pericolosi se non utilizzati con cognizione di causa.
I consulenti del lavoro con cui ho parlato del software non lo ritengono all'altezza per il loro settore, ne ho sentiti diversi e lo ho sentito dire anche ad un commerciale: credo che per la gestione paghe su datev sia opportuno aspettare ancora qualche anno.

----------


## Bomber

> Io utilizzo questo software da quattro anni per quanto riguarda la parte fiscale (dichiarazione) e bilancio CEE. Da due anni ho iniziato ad utilizzare anche la contabilità. Provengo dalla procedura Magix. Il rapporto qualità/prezzo è ottimo, l'assistenza è puntuale ed immediata nelle risposte e soluzioni, oltretutto ha tutta una serie di faq risolvono le varie problematiche. Il programma è un integrato abbastanza evoluto per cui l'impatto iniziale può creare qualche problema, superata questa fase è tutto molto semplice. Venendo da un'altra procedura trovo in questa delle mancanze, la precedente aveva un controllo dei dichiarativi più performante, veniva riprodotto il modello ministeriale nell'inserimento dei dati, cosa che non fa Datev; la gestione dei cespiti non è il massimo.
> Nel suo complesso devo esprime un giudizio senz'altro positivo.

  Posso chiederti come ti trovavi con Magix e come mai hai cambiato?

----------

